# new at hydroponics



## lovbnstoned (Apr 12, 2013)

want to know ,, what is a simple hydroponic setup, that would work with growing 1 n mayb 2 cannabis plant all the way thro flowering ??

just want to get some good smoke , with out messing up,  can someone help me ??
need feedback really bad,, I appreciate all the help I can get  ???
 :icon_smile:


----------



## lovbnstoned (Apr 13, 2013)

the strain I want to grow is cheesewreck,, cause it will cover all my pain issues,, would rather b take a few hits a day then 25 pills a day I have take at the VA
  that's 5 different pain n muscle relaxers 5 times a day = 25

I thank U 4 all ur help


----------



## ShecallshimThor (Apr 13, 2013)

For one or two plants read everything you can on DWC.
Most ppl use 5gal pails for single but if you wanted a monster with long veg I'd recommend a bigger Rez.

Plant size will go hand in hand with veg time and how big an area you give roots to grow

 I've seen a comparison where 2 plant vegged for three weeks in 5gal pails and then flowered in different rez sizes, one in 5gal the other in 20gal rez. The 20gal Rez produced more dry weight and had a bigger root mass even though they were both vegged in a 5gal pail.


----------



## Time4Plan-B (Apr 13, 2013)

A hempy bucket doesnt come much simpler.
T4


----------



## pcduck (Apr 13, 2013)

DWC

I have grown trees with a 5 gallon bucket, hydroton, net pot, air stone, air pump and GH 3 part.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Apr 13, 2013)

:yeahthat: 

For just a couple of buckets, I would also recommend individual 5 gal DWC buckets.  You can grow quite large plants in them, so I wouldn't worry about going any larger.  You can use almost any kind of plastic tote or container.  It needs a lid or you can buy bucket tops with net pots built in.  You will need net pots.  I use both 3" and 6".  You will also need some kind of medium like hydrotron and something to start seeds in  like rapid rooters or rock wool.  

You will also need a pH meter (strips, drops, etc are not accurate enough), a ppm meter, pH up and down, and calibration fluids for both meters.


----------



## lovbnstoned (Apr 14, 2013)

only question I got for now is.  how do U change the water with out messing up the plant,  do U have a drainage spot on the bottom.  cause to me moving the plant everytime U change the water , U have more of a chance of messing up the plant.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Apr 14, 2013)

I change my res out every 7-10 days.  You can do this 2 ways.  You can either have extra buckets and totes that you mix the new nutes in and then simply transfer the top with the plants in it to the bucket or tote with the new nutes and back into your grow space.  This is a good time to examine your plants completely, looking for any signs of problems.  Or sometimes I mix nutes in a large container and after cleaning the old buckets, I refill with nutes and this goes back into the grow space.  I like to change nutes, clean my buckets, and examine my plants.  I have not found that the plants suffer in the least from moving them.


----------



## pcduck (Apr 14, 2013)

I use a battery operated siphon pump. Like they use for kerosene. 
Slide the bucket lid over till I can get the pump in then turn it on


----------



## SuperCanadianFatman (Apr 14, 2013)

pcduck said:
			
		

> I use a battery operated siphon pump. Like they use for kerosene.
> Slide the bucket lid over till I can get the pump in then turn it on



what about sediment build up?


----------



## trillions of atoms (Apr 15, 2013)

What I can't get out by siphoning I either wet/dry vac using a mini... And add water and just keep sucking it out till clean. Or u get as much as I can then I use a few clean towels to really scrub the bottom and sides and get all the little everything cleaned off...


----------



## pcduck (Apr 15, 2013)

SuperCanadianFatman said:
			
		

> what about sediment build up?



:confused2:

What sediment?


----------



## SuperCanadianFatman (Apr 15, 2013)

unless your using a seriously filtered water your going to have minerals and particles in your water, these particles stick to surfaces and over time causes build up. I guess in a short grow they're being washed thoroughly a few times a year, I withdrawl the comment


----------



## pcduck (Apr 15, 2013)

Not sure what ya mean by seriously filtered water, but anything suspended in the water will get pumped out. If you have sledge build up that quickly either you should not be using the water that you are using or you are mixing your nutes wrong and the minerals/nutes and salts are precipitating or not enough air bubbles.


----------



## SuperCanadianFatman (Apr 15, 2013)

pcduck said:
			
		

> Not sure what ya mean by seriously filtered water, but anything suspended in the water will get pumped out. If you have sledge build up that quickly either you should not be using the water that you are using or you are mixing your nutes wrong and the minerals/nutes and salts are precipitating or not enough air bubbles.



this is why i said i withdrew the comment but thanks for the need to push the topic further  i guess good for people others


----------



## pcduck (Apr 15, 2013)

Just trying to clarify for anyone reading along.


----------



## sopappy (Mar 10, 2015)

Time4Plan-B said:


> A hempy bucket doesnt come much simpler.
> T4



Does anybody actual grow with those hempy buckets?


----------

